# Rat Sexing Question



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am a new rat owner. I researched before getting them and found out that pet stores aren't reliable in sexing their rats, and I tried to do it myself, but I think I made a mistake. I was planning on buying a pair of male rats from pet store #1. We had seen them before, and later decided to get them. We called beforehand to make sure they were still there, and they were. We left to borrow a temporary cage from my friend, but we underestimated how much time that would take and we didn't have enough time to get the rats immediately after. When we DID get to go, we found out that one of the rats was bought about 10 minutes before we got there. We decided to get the remaining rat and buy a partner for it at another pet store. I tried to sex the pair, and I thought they were males, but when I got the second male at the other pet store, I wasn't so sure. I realized that the second rat was MUCH more noticeably male. I did look at sexing pictures beforehand, but seeing it in reality was different. I think the first rat (and the partner who was in its cage at the store) is a female, but I am still not sure. I don't really trust myself in this. Right now I'm leaning towards female, but my mom and friend are still leaning towards male, but none of us are sure. Could you help? I only have one picture, and it's not the greatest, but hopefully you more experienced rat owners will be able to tell. I can try to take more pictures, but as this rat is new he/she isn't completely comfortable with me yet, and it can be hard to get a good one.









tl;dr: Is this rat male or female?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

The spacing looks pretty big so I would guess male. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable on here can tell you for sure though


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Definitely looks male to me. That space is just too big to be a female, in my experience.

He must be pretty young. From 5 weeks+, there's no mistaking males.


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! It would be a big relief if he is indeed male. I knew there was something about the spacing, but I couldn't remember which was which and I couldn't find it. He's about 5 inches long, not including the tail. Does that give you any insight as to how old he might be?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong... but by the time a boy rattie is 5 inches long (not counting the tail)... there should be 2 more visable "boy parts".


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.afrma.org/sexing101.htm


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

He could just be a big rat. Take a look at the 19-day picture on that link. That bum looks just like the one above.

Now, I am not good with rat body measurements at different ages, but the gap between the genitals and the anus on the picture we've been provided is just too long for this to be a female.

This must be a very, very young rat that is large for his age, or a boy that hasn't dropped yet for who knows why.

Edit: I enlarged the photo on my computer and I see a spot just above the urethra that MIGHT be a vaginal opening. Perhaps the OP can take a look at this further. That still doesn't explain why that gap is so large! I've never seen a gap that long in a female.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Girl...you should also be able to see the nipples at this stage. The way the pic is being taken makes the gap look a lot longer than it is. Plus there would be some signs of testes by now.

20 day old girl









20 day old boy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










5 week old girl









5 week old boy


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Stupid cameras!


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

I'll see if I can take some more pictures later today. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RockehRawr said:


> I'll see if I can take some more pictures later today. Hopefully that will help.


did you see my pics I posted to help you sex her?


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, I saw the pictures, but I still don't trust myself. xD Here are some more pictures. He/she is on his/her back right now, rather than lifting up the tail. Any more ideas?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't make calls from photos, but is there any chance you are looking at a girl and hoping to see a boy? As you have two rats there, are they the same or are they different?


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm leaning towards girl right now. They are very different, but the other one is also much larger, so I wasn't sure if that had anything to do with it. As of right now, I am thinking this rat is female, but I want to hear from some other people to make sure.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

That is a female rat. Has she spent any time with rat #2? Are you sure that one is a male?


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, she has spent quite a bit of time with him. About a week. So there's pretty much a 99% chance she's pregnant, I guess. I am sure he's male. Time to find a new home for him.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, you never know. I once brought home a group of "males" that turned out to be three females and a male. They were six months old and had spent their entire life in the same cage. Never a litter. (To be fair, it's probably because the cage they shared was a hamster cage.) I have taken in a total of six mixed sex groups that were housed together, and only one doe had a litter, so it's possible she's not pregnant. 

You always have the option of spaying her or neutering him and keeping them both.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

i have a 4 month old female with spacing just like that. The fact their are no testicles worries me a little

Oh yeah rthats a female ... Can you do a spay? Or a neuter? Either way I would go ahead and seperate them until one or both are altered


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think I would be able to spay or neuter, because I don't think my parents would want to spend that much money on a rat.  I might be able to give the male to my friend, hopefully. That way I could still see him.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old are these rats?


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Umm, I forgot to ask, so I'm not sure. Like I said, the female is about 5 inches long, not including the tail, so maybe that will give you a clue to her age. The male is much larger. He is now residing at my friend's house, while the female is still at my house. They are unfortunately both alone right now. :/ Hopefully I will be able to get her a new companion by Wednesday. I'm not sure what to do about the male though. :/ Right now my friend is simply babysitting him, and HOPEFULLY she'll be able to take him permanently, but that's only if she can convince her grandparents. If we got him a new companion, and she couldn't keep them, we'd have to find good homes for both of them. :/


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Why not consider a neuter? Its fairly safe with an experienced vet  also it can be inexpensive since they know each other that would be my first choice


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe I could call the vet and see how much it would cost to neuter. And then take it from there.  I'll see...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Before making any plans to neuter or get new companions, I think you should wait and see if your girl is pregnant. Could you also take a pic of her whole body with something that gives us perspective on her size so we can attempt to age her? Then we will be able to determine how much chance she has at being pregnant.


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Sure, I should be able to do that later. And thanks for all your help.


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I had my friend over until pretty late yesterday, and then I couldn't find my camera this morning. I found it though, and took a few pictures of her next to a quarter. If you'd like me to take some other pictures, please let me know. 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Like I said, these pictures aren't the best. In the second picture, she's all stretched out, and you can also see the shape of her belly (she could be anywhere up to a week pregnant by now, if she is). In the last picture, she's all hunched up, grooming herself. If you want any other angles or comparisons, feel free to let me know, and I'll try to get some better pictures. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Yesterday, I went to bring her in to the pet store that I bought her from and see what they think about her sex (my parents made me). At first they said female, but then looked closer and switched to male. I still think she's female (although that did add another layer of confusion to this mess), but the main problem is that my parents probably will believe the pet store over me. I've tried to explain to them that pet stores can be wrong, but they don't seem to believe me.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

She doesnt look pregnant but they often dont until the end. I would not take her back to the store the rats can carry viruses and you are very lucky yours didnt have them. Can you take her to a vet? Would your parents believe a exotics experienced vet?


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

Umm, I think they would, but I'm not sure if they'd be willing to pay much for a vet appointment for a rat. :/ I'll ask them about it, though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RockehRawr said:


> Umm, I think they would, but I'm not sure if they'd be willing to pay much for a vet appointment for a rat. :/ I'll ask them about it, though.


Rats sadly need vet appointments, they are not cheap animals to own, as they get sick with respiratory issues and can develop tumours.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

RockehRawr said:


> Yesterday, I went to bring her in to the pet store that I bought her from and see what they think about her sex (my parents made me). At first they said female, but then looked closer and switched to male. I still think she's female (although that did add another layer of confusion to this mess), but the main problem is that my parents probably will believe the pet store over me. I've tried to explain to them that pet stores can be wrong, but they don't seem to believe me.


Pet stores frequently get it wrong. That's a female rat. The pictures lilspaz posted should leave no doubt - males are undoubtedly male, the equipment can't be mistaken or missed. They either have it or they don't.

This little boy is just 5 weeks old.


----------

